# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: مشکلدر ساختار درختی

## یا صاحب الزمان

با سلام.
با یه مشکل برخورد کردم که هر کار می کنم درست نمی شه.اگه لطف کنین و راهنمایی کنین ممنون می شم.
   wxArrayTreeItemIds arrt;//a
   wxTreeItemId root=WxTreeCtrl1->AddRoot("d:\\");//a

    arrt[1]=WxTreeCtrl1->AppendItem(root,"rerza");//a
من در کد بالا اومدم یه root معرفی کردم و به متغیر root  نسبت دادم.بعد اومدم یه متغیر از نوع wxArrayTreeItemIds تعریف کردم به نام arrt و ایتم بعدی رو به اون ارایه نسبت دادم و گفتم که یه زیر شاخه برای root باشه;تا این جا مشکلی نیست اما وقتی می خوام زیر شاخه رو یه یک root از نوع ارایه نسبت بدم ایراد منطقی پیش می یاد.یعنی برنامه کامپایل می شه اما در هنگام اجرا خطا می گیره.مثال زیر رو نگاه کنین.
wxArrayTreeItemIds arrt;//a
arrt[0]=WxTreeCtrl1->AddRoot("d:\\");//a

    arrt[1]=WxTreeCtrl1->AppendItem(arrt[0],"rerza");//a
به نظر شما باید چکار کنم؟

در ضمن من در اصل می خوام ساختار درختی درایوها ؛فولدرها و فایل های کامپیوتر رو وارد treectrl کنم.اگه کسی می دونه که چطور باید این کار رو کرد(و راهنمایی کنه!) کمک بزرگی به من می کنه.
با تشکر

----------


## emad4000

ظاهرا این wxArrayTreeItemIds خیلی مشکل داره
فراخوانی عناصر این آرایه چه به این شکلی که شما نوشتین و چه با متدها باعث بروز این مشکل میشه
شما به جای این آرایه از یه اشاره گر به ابتدای wxTreeItemId ها استفاده کنین مشکل حل میشه

wxTreeItemIds *arrt = new wxTreeItem[100];
arrt[0]=WxTreeCtrl1->AddRoot("d:\\");

arrt[1]=WxTreeCtrl1->AppendItem(arrt[0],"rerza");

----------

